# Al-Falasi o Usmanov interessati ad acquistare il Milan.



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan ( 
http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.

*Conferme anche da Libero: Usmanov vuole il Milan e ne avrebbe già parlato con Paul Singer, numero uno di Elliott. Usmanov possiede un patrimonio immenso, circa 15 miliardi di dollari, e detiene il 30% dell'Arsenal. Ma a breve, considerati anche i rapporti tesi tra Russia e Inghilterra, potrebbe cedere le sue quote e investire nel Milan.*

----------

News precedenti


Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2018)

Se la situazione è questa... ben venga


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...



Magari, ma staremo a vedere. Comunque rispondendo a chi prima ancora insisteva sulla storiella di Li che ci "rimette un miliardo"...intanto non capisco perché dovremmo lasciar perdere le proprietà della moglie visto che per immettere capitali nel Milan si fa garantire anche da lei. Ma soprattutto a molti sfugge che Li ha messo sempre il Milan come garanzia per entrambi i debiti con Elliott, che in caso di insolvenza si rifarà dei soldi prestati attraverso la cessione stessa del Milan. Tanto è vero che come soluzione Fassone stava pensando di addossare anche la parte di debito di Li al Milan, cosa che mi auguro non accada mai. Quindi dire che Li ci sta rischiando un miliardo (o giù di lì) di tasca sua è una grande baggianata e niente più. E ripeto, noi non sappiamo nemmeno se siano suoi i 200 milioni di caparre.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...



se per la seconda volta gli arabi bussano alla nostra porta e noi non apriamo poi inutile lamentarsi che le altre squadre possono trattare i neymar,gli aguer e compagnia cantante....e noi no...


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se per la seconda volta gli arabi bussano alla nostra porta e noi non apriamo poi inutile lamentarsi che le altre squadre possono trattare i neymar,gli aguer e compagnia cantante....e noi no...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...



Non voglio un magnate.
Non voglio ne un mafioso uzbeko, ne uno scavaterra arabo.

Voglio un progetto: capitali per investire, sviluppo commerciale, un progetto normale.


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ottimo, ottimoooooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non voglio un magnate.
> Non voglio ne un mafioso uzbeko, ne uno scavaterra arabo.
> 
> Voglio un progetto: capitali per investire, sviluppo commerciale, un progetto normale.



Ah fratello, che peccati di gioventu....


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...



.


----------



## diavolo (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...



Si potrebbe sognare ...


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...




.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non voglio un magnate.
> Non voglio ne un mafioso uzbeko, ne uno scavaterra arabo.
> 
> Voglio un progetto: capitali per investire, sviluppo commerciale, un progetto normale.



Tutte cose che possono fare benissimo uno sceicco o un uzbeko ricco, come stanno facendo il MCity, Psg, Chelsea e compagnia.
Chi ha detto che se arriva uno sceicco non c'è progetto? anzi è proprio il contrario. Questi ti fanno stadio nuovo, centro di allenamento nuovo, ecc ecc fai un giro a Parigi e vedi con i tuoi occhi cosa hanno fatto gli sceicchi.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...





__king george__ ha scritto:


> se per la seconda volta gli arabi bussano alla nostra porta e noi non apriamo poi inutile lamentarsi che le altre squadre possono trattare i neymar,gli aguer e compagnia cantante....e noi no...



esatto. Se a sto giro non prendiamo il treno, andassero tutti a quel paese.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

Ma speriamo!!! E anche in tempi brevi


----------



## Garrincha (22 Marzo 2018)

Ci sono arabi e arabi, c'è quello del Psg e quello del Maiorca, c'è il russo al Chelsea e quello al Monaco, il magnate americano a Manchester e quello di Roma, l'importante è che che arrivi uno solido, ambizioso e con un progetto a lungo termine con le capacità di realizzarlo, poi può essere un'azienda brasiliana come un magnate indiano


----------



## Heaven (22 Marzo 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ci sono arabi e arabi, c'è quello del Psg e quello del Maiorca, c'è il russo al Chelsea e quello al Monaco, il magnate americano a Manchester e quello di Roma, l'importante è che che arrivi uno solido, ambizioso e con un progetto a lungo termine con le capacità di realizzarlo, poi può essere un'azienda brasiliana come un magnate indiano



Esatto


----------



## JohnDoe (22 Marzo 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ci sono arabi e arabi, c'è quello del Psg e quello del Maiorca, c'è il russo al Chelsea e quello al Monaco, il magnate americano a Manchester e quello di Roma, l'importante è che che arrivi uno solido, ambizioso e con un progetto a lungo termine con le capacità di realizzarlo, poi può essere un'azienda brasiliana come un magnate indiano



Usmanov e molto piu ricco di Abramovich...e Al Falasi e ... la famiglia Al Maktoum che sono piu ricchi anche di quelli del Psg


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non voglio un magnate.
> Non voglio ne un mafioso uzbeko, ne uno scavaterra arabo.
> 
> Voglio un progetto: capitali per investire, sviluppo commerciale, un progetto normale.



Forse ti sei distratto e non ti sei accorto che oggi Chelsea, PSG e City sono esattamente i progetti più all'avanguardia in europa...

Solo in italia i "presidentissimi" gestivano i club come casa loro..

Sta gente qui ha soldi, li spende, ma crea gruppi di dirigenti capaci mica va in giro coi galliani 75enni o coi procuratori tizio e caio che gli fanno il mercato


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto. Se a sto giro non prendiamo il treno, andassero tutti a quel paese.



Il treno dovrebbe mollarlo Li, per amore o per forza.


----------



## PM3 (22 Marzo 2018)

Io non capisco tutta questo disfattismo sulle vicende societarie. 
Fino ad ora abbiamo un mercato faraonico alle spalle, una società che adempie ad ogni scadenza e che sta programmando il futuro. 
Il resto sono illazioni inesatte e senza fondamento, visto che si basano su una società che non costituisce una garanzia e che non ha più nulla a che fare con il presidente. Io se devo diffidare di qualcuno, diffido di chi, con quest'ultima notizia ha minato la propria credibilità, non di chi adempie ad ogni obbligo.

L'unica vicenda societaria che, a mio avviso, deve interessare ai tifosi è l'esito del SA, che influenzerà inevitabilmente il nostro calciomercato estivo. 
Si può tornare grandi anche con questa proprietà, ci vorrà più tempo rispetto ad un magnate che può entrare e riproporre un altro mercato faraonico, ma si può. 
Quindi se si accorciano i tempi bene, in caso contrario si continua con questo progetto che sta cominciando a dare i suoi frutti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse ti sei distratto e non ti sei accorto che oggi Chelsea, PSG e City sono esattamente i progetti più all'avanguardia in europa...
> 
> Solo in italia i "presidentissimi" gestivano i club come casa loro..
> 
> Sta gente qui ha soldi, li spende, ma crea gruppi di dirigenti capaci mica va in giro coi galliani 75enni o coi procuratori tizio e caio che gli fanno il mercato



I programmi più all'avanguardia sono Real, Barca e Bayern. Juventus.
Progetti senza una proprietà che finanzia il club. Hanno fatturati (non drogati da sponsorizzazioni monstre che possono sparire da oggi a domani) 
Progetti che vivono su quello che il club ricava (tv, diritti commerciali, marketing, match-day) Io stesso sono stato al Camp Nou a distanza di 10 anni e pur non essendo cambiato sostanzialmente lo stadio, il busuness introno allo stadio è mostruosamente cresciuto.
Stanno rimordernando gli stadi con costi di 400-500 milioni senza chiedere un euro alla "proprieta" oppure hanno appena costruitolo stadio nuovo (Alllianz).

Il futuro è un club che sta in piedi con le proprie gambe basandosi sulla popolarità del proprio brand, sui propri tifosi.
Un club come City e PSG questo fanno fatica a farlo nel breve, devono passare attraverso anni di successi che devi conquistare con il finanziamento dei proprietari, ma un club come il Milan ha tutto per essere equivalente ad un Bayern Monaco, ad una Juventus (direi un pò di più). Servono solo investimenti iniziali (anche finanziati e ripagati successivamente) che permettano di sviluppare il progetto.

Una sociatà come Real, Milan, Barcellona, Manchester UTD, non ha bisogno del magnate per competere ai vertici. Il magnate è solo un limite perchè invece che avere la barra fissa sul business plan e l'ottimizzazione dei risultati si va dietro ai capricci del minc...one con i soldi di turno, modello Berlusconi che si incaponisce con 4-3-1-2 o con l' "Attaccare!" in modo deleterio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I programmi più all'avanguardia sono Real, Barca e Bayern. Juventus.
> Progetti senza una proprietà che finanzia il club. Hanno fatturati (non drogati da sponsorizzazioni monstre che possono sparire da oggi a domani)
> Progetti che vivono su quello che il club ricava (tv, diritti commerciali, marketing, match-day) Io stesso sono stato al Camp Nou a distanza di 10 anni e pur non essendo cambiato sostanzialmente lo stadio, il busuness introno allo stadio è mostruosamente cresciuto.
> Stanno rimordernando gli stadi con costi di 400-500 milioni senza chiedere un euro alla "proprieta" oppure hanno appena costruitolo stadio nuovo (Alllianz).
> ...



Barca e Real stanno vivendo dello splendore di Messi e CR7 e delle conseguenti vittorie e mega sponsorizzazioni che sono arrivate..soprattutto per il Barca questo non durerà in eterno (il Real è diverso)
Sono i loro bilanci ad essere truccati, perché se domani Messi si ritira e il barca perde popolarità vedi che anche gli introiti caleranno...
City, PSG e Chelsea purtroppo non partono da una brand famoso (come Real, Barcelona o United) ma stanno scalando classifiche di popolarità, col sistema giusto (cioé comprando campioni e cercando di vincere)..inoltre stanno lavorando molto anche sui settori giovanili e sullo scouting..appena un giovane interessante si palesa ci si fiondano..

Ne riparleremo fra 10 anni, finché ci sono Messi e CR7 e Barca e Real vincono sempre la storia è questa, ma le inglesi stanno crescendo forte, se guardiamo rispetto a 15 anni fa

Juve e Bayern sono progetti che si basano sulla programmazione e sul sistema mafioso con cui controllano in modo vergognoso il calcio del loro paese..
Il loro virtuosismo si basa sullo stare in champions sempre, andare avanti ed essere gli unici forti, specie in europa, del loro paese...

Io comunque se posso scelgo sempre il programma più vincente, che mi fa alzare coppe e avere campioni..i modelli di business applicati allo sport con programmi a lungo respiro senza successi concreti ma con competitività elevata (tipo l'Arsenal) ai tifosi non credo dovrebbero fregare..


----------



## DrHouse (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, dopo le notizie relative all'indagine sulla cessione del Milan (
> http://www.milanworld.net/indagine-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ufficiale-vt60090.html ) per la società rossonera prende sempre più corpo una nuova cessione. I nomi (già fatto da Repubblica nei giorni scorsi, NDR) sono quelli dell'arabo Seed Al-Falasi e del russo Usmanov.
> 
> ----------
> ...



ci possono essere diversi interessati, ma finchè non c'è la volontà di cedere non si fa nulla.

il sottoscritto non vuole per forza questa società, ma due ragionamenti li fa: per vendere dopo 12 mesi, il proprietario deve ricavarci qualcosa, e purtroppo quotazione realistica del club e possibile ricavo della proprietà non sono conciliabili.
se il Milan dovesse cambiare di proprietà, sarà solo dopo l'insolvenza verso Elliott (quindi ad ottobre, se è vero che di riffa o di raffa l'ultimo aumento di capitale sarà fatto). 
per questo non esulto a certe notizie, mentre attendo piuttosto qualsiasi altra notizia che possa migliorare la situazione attuale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Barca e Real stanno vivendo dello splendore di Messi e CR7 e delle conseguenti vittorie e mega sponsorizzazioni che sono arrivate..soprattutto per il Barca questo non durerà in eterno (il Real è diverso)
> Sono i loro bilanci ad essere truccati, perché se domani Messi si ritira e il barca perde popolarità vedi che anche gli introiti caleranno...
> City, PSG e Chelsea purtroppo non partono da una brand famoso (come Real, Barcelona o United) ma stanno scalando classifiche di popolarità, col sistema giusto (cioé comprando campioni e cercando di vincere)..inoltre stanno lavorando molto anche sui settori giovanili e sullo scouting..appena un giovane interessante si palesa ci si fiondano..
> 
> ...



Punti di vista molto opinabili.
Real, Barca, Bayern, Juventus hanno aumentato con costanza i fatturati e differenziato gli introiti pur senz premier.
Il Manchester UTD ha un proprietario che non slo non mette, ma che gli ciuccia risorse di continuo, prima per ripagare il debito contratto per l'a'acquisto e poi per fantomatici compensi per prestazioni nel club di membri della famiglia Glazer, eppure finanziaramente sta benino (ha anche la premier ma ce l'ha anche lo swansea).

Bollare come non applicabili al Milan tutti i casi di successo mondiale (tutti i grandi club storici sono esplosi di fatturato tranne Liverpool (ma sta arrivando) e Milan e Inter) e vedere come praticabili solo i casi che hanno portato la Lazio di turno (City e PSG alla Lazio possono essere paragonati) al vertice mondiale mi sembra sbagliato di principio.

Noi siamo il Real, siamo il Bayern, non siamo la Lazio. Se danno un minimo di investimenti in mano ad una dirigenza capace nell'arco di pochi anni arriviamo a Bayern e Real.

Riguardo al "mi piace il modello che alza i trofei, non quello che partecipa".... non guardare a PSG e City allora.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Tutti abbiamo un tohir.


----------



## Casnop (22 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista molto opinabili.
> Real, Barca, Bayern, Juventus hanno aumentato con costanza i fatturati e differenziato gli introiti pur senz premier.
> Il Manchester UTD ha un proprietario che non slo non mette, ma che gli ciuccia risorse di continuo, prima per ripagare il debito contratto per l'a'acquisto e poi per fantomatici compensi per prestazioni nel club di membri della famiglia Glazer, eppure finanziaramente sta benino (ha anche la premier ma ce l'ha anche lo swansea).
> 
> ...


Condivisibile. Qui la differenza la fa il piano industriale, i capitali seguiranno esso. Singer per aprire una posizione su Telecom ha dovuto presentare un piano industriale a medio termine a Calenda, altrimenti il Ministero avrebbe esercitato il suo golden power, sbarrandogli la strada. Ovunque, ormai, calcio compreso, occorre saper dire cosa si vuol fare, oltre che come. Finanziare in debito sullo sviluppo, tramite impegno diretto del finanziato, o con opache operazioni commerciali collaterali, è condotta scoraggiata dai valutatori. Investimenti in capitale di rischio, riduzione del debito, conti in ordine, patrimonializzazione, strategie di sviluppo di nuovi mercati, questo conta. Le idee della proprietà sono buone, occorre ora capire quale sia il denaro occorrente, e se c'è. Ma sul mercato potenziale del Milan si può lavorare con profitto.


----------



## sacchino (22 Marzo 2018)

Io mi sento abbastanza tranquillo perchè il Milan per storia e palmares può tranquillamente arrivare a valere quanto il Real, Barcellona, Man Utd e Bayern e più della Juve. 
Speriamo solo in un investotore serio.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Marzo 2018)

Ho perso le speranze


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Marzo 2018)

Ogni fine rappresenta un nuovo inizio.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

*Conferme anche da Libero: Usmanov vuole il Milan e ne avrebbe già parlato con Paul Singer, numero uno di Elliott. Usmanov possiede un patrimonio immenso, circa 15 miliardi di dollari, e detiene il 30% dell'Arsenal. Ma a breve, considerati anche i rapporti tesi tra Russia e Inghilterra, potrebbe cedere le sue quote e investire nel Milan.*


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche da Libero: Usmanov vuole il Milan e ne avrebbe già parlato con Paul Singer, numero uno di Elliott. Usmanov possiede un patrimonio immenso, circa 15 miliardi di dollari, e detiene il 30% dell'Arsenal. Ma a breve, considerati anche i rapporti tesi tra Russia e Inghilterra, potrebbe cedere le sue quote e investire nel Milan.*



Ben venga L'Uzbeko..a patto che voglia investire


----------



## VonVittel (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche da Libero: Usmanov vuole il Milan e ne avrebbe già parlato con Paul Singer, numero uno di Elliott. Usmanov possiede un patrimonio immenso, circa 15 miliardi di dollari, e detiene il 30% dell'Arsenal. Ma a breve, considerati anche i rapporti tesi tra Russia e Inghilterra, potrebbe cedere le sue quote e investire nel Milan.*



Non so voi, ma per me un proprietario così è quello che ci serve. Poi magari spende meno di Li, ma la sua solidità economica ci permetterebbe di portare avanti i progetti e i piani industriali che i nostri dirigenti avevano in mente senza attacchi da ogni direzione. 

Poi boh, sarà una sciocchezza, ma questo fatto che il CDA spinga per avere da subito soldi da Li mi fa pensare che sperano nell'insolvenza di quest'ultimo e nella conseguente cessione del club a un proprietario ritenuto solido da tutti, non solo da tifosi e dirigenti del Milan.


----------



## impero rossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

questa notizia mi ha....gasato....


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Marzo 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma per me un proprietario così è quello che ci serve. Poi magari spende meno di Li, ma la sua solidità economica ci permetterebbe di portare avanti i progetti e i piani industriali che i nostri dirigenti avevano in mente senza attacchi da ogni direzione.
> 
> Poi boh, sarà una sciocchezza, ma questo fatto che il CDA spinga per avere da subito soldi da Li mi fa pensare che sperano nell'insolvenza di quest'ultimo e nella conseguente cessione del club a un proprietario ritenuto solido da tutti, non solo da tifosi e dirigenti del Milan.



Concordo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> questa notizia mi ha....gasato....



Decisamente! Riconoscente in eterno a Li, ma davanti a una notizia cosi....spero sia vera!!


----------



## Time Bandit (22 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Devil man (22 Marzo 2018)

finchè non ci sono fatti concreti ste notizie lasciano il tempo che trovano... non cambia nulla..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Marzo 2018)

L importante è non perdere il treno buono. Sarebbe l ultimo per la mia traballante pazienza.... Vacca bestia siamo sempre l AC MILAN. la ex squadra più titolata al mondo.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche da Libero: Usmanov vuole il Milan e ne avrebbe già parlato con Paul Singer, numero uno di Elliott. Usmanov possiede un patrimonio immenso, circa 15 miliardi di dollari, e detiene il 30% dell'Arsenal. Ma a breve, considerati anche i rapporti tesi tra Russia e Inghilterra, potrebbe cedere le sue quote e investire nel Milan.*



.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche da Libero: Usmanov vuole il Milan e ne avrebbe già parlato con Paul Singer, numero uno di Elliott. Usmanov possiede un patrimonio immenso, circa 15 miliardi di dollari, e detiene il 30% dell'Arsenal. Ma a breve, considerati anche i rapporti tesi tra Russia e Inghilterra, potrebbe cedere le sue quote e investire nel Milan.*



Chiunque abbia un progetto serio e a lungo termine e i soldi per realizzarlo è il benvenuto, perché siamo il Milan e abbiamo bisogno di ritornare in vetta. Tutto questo se mai davvero Li dovesse farsi da parte,fermo restando che gli sarò sempre grata per averci salvato dalla melma. Comunque tranquilli, perché chiunque ci dovesse mai acquistare l'indomani perderà sicuramente tutto il suo patrimonio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista molto opinabili.
> Real, Barca, Bayern, Juventus hanno aumentato con costanza i fatturati e differenziato gli introiti pur senz premier.
> Il Manchester UTD ha un proprietario che non slo non mette, ma che gli ciuccia risorse di continuo, prima per ripagare il debito contratto per l'a'acquisto e poi per fantomatici compensi per prestazioni nel club di membri della famiglia Glazer, eppure finanziaramente sta benino (ha anche la premier ma ce l'ha anche lo swansea).
> 
> ...



Perché scusa, City e PSG non alzano trofei? Lascia perdere sta benedetta champions che nelle ultime 9 edizioni è stata vinta 6 volte da Barca e Real, il PSG ormai in francia domina senza avversari, il City da 5 anni è al vertice della premier, e ne ha vinte 2 (idem il chelsea)

Il Milan cero che può intraprendere la strada di Bayern e Juve, ma l'importnate è non intraprendere quella dell'arsenal..

Per me lo sport non è e non deve mai essere un business fine a se stesso..nello sport si compete per vincere..ben venga se c'è il progetto..ma il progetto ottimo che arriva sempre secondo per me può andare in malora di fronte al magnate che mi fa alzare trofei (e comunque ripeto, i ricconi che comprano i club oggi non sono scemi, creano strutture manageriali di eccellenza, alla fine ricordiamo che coi soldi compri le eccellenze anche fuori dal campo)


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma per me un proprietario così è quello che ci serve. Poi magari spende meno di Li, ma la sua solidità economica ci permetterebbe di portare avanti i progetti e i piani industriali che i nostri dirigenti avevano in mente senza attacchi da ogni direzione.
> 
> Poi boh, sarà una sciocchezza, ma questo fatto che il CDA spinga per avere da subito soldi da Li mi fa pensare che sperano nell'insolvenza di quest'ultimo e nella conseguente cessione del club a un proprietario ritenuto solido da tutti, non solo da tifosi e dirigenti del Milan.



Potrebbe essere un'ottima chiave di lettura, un'anticipazione sui tempi per ricostruire le basi da oggi senza allungare troppo il brodo.


----------



## James45 (22 Marzo 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Chiunque abbia un progetto serio e a lungo termine e i soldi per realizzarlo è il benvenuto, perché siamo il Milan e abbiamo bisogno di ritornare in vetta. Tutto questo se mai davvero Li dovesse farsi da parte,fermo restando che gli sarò sempre grata per averci salvato dalla melma. Comunque tranquilli, perché chiunque ci dovesse mai acquistare l'indomani perderà sicuramente tutto il suo patrimonio.



Non solo.... vedo già i titoli: "La procura indaga su UsFanov: probabili legami con la MaGia russa. Chiesta una rogatoria." 

"Rasputin ritorna?"


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché scusa, City e PSG non alzano trofei? Lascia perdere sta benedetta champions che nelle ultime 9 edizioni è stata vinta 6 volte da Barca e Real, il PSG ormai in francia domina senza avversari, il City da 5 anni è al vertice della premier, e ne ha vinte 2 (idem il chelsea)
> 
> Il Milan cero che può intraprendere la strada di Bayern e Juve, ma l'importnate è non intraprendere quella dell'arsenal..
> 
> Per me lo sport non è e non deve mai essere un business fine a se stesso..nello sport si compete per vincere..ben venga se c'è il progetto..ma il progetto ottimo che arriva sempre secondo per me può andare in malora di fronte al magnate che mi fa alzare trofei (e comunque ripeto, i ricconi che comprano i club oggi non sono scemi, creano strutture manageriali di eccellenza, alla fine ricordiamo che coi soldi compri le eccellenze anche fuori dal campo)



E' ovvio che sul lungo periodo è auspicabile tendere ad una società che si autofinanzi tuttavia è bene notare che per tornare ad essere il Milan del 2007 nel breve/medio periodo ci vogliono tanti investimenti, ergo tanti soldi ergo una proprietà forte che investa in giocatori ed in infrastrutture. 

I modelli portati ad esempio alle spalle hanno tutti un soggetto forte che all'inizio del percorso ha speso tanti soldi. Da qui non si scappa.

Inoltre i casi citati partivano da una situazione che noi non abbiamo:

Uno stadio di proprietà

Facile accesso alla CL

Possibilità di accedere a diritti televisivi per un importo elevato.

Una proprietà ricca e disposta ad investire.

Ad oggi queste condizioni a noi mancano del tutto, per cui quando finalmente LI verrà estromesso chiunque subentri deve immediatamente mettere mano al portafogli, perché pensare di recuperare il gap con le grandi in un'unica sessione di mercato è fantascienza, e qualcuno farebbe bene a spiegarlo a Fassone, sempre che dopo il preannunciato terremoto societario sia ancora AD del Milan.


----------

